# 402-

## YUM

""  ,       ,     1  2013 . 
  . 
 " " : 

   402-  22.11.2011,    129-   23.02.1996 . .
,    :
-    !        6 ,  -21.
-       ..  .      ,      . 
      . 
        .
   ,  ,        ,   . ,      ,   .    ,     ,        (  5). 
     (     ),     ,       .     . 
 ,          ,   .
    ,    (, ,  )
    .   ,     ()       

       .
       .               . 

         . 
,   ,      .

       ,      (   ) .      - 
   ,   1-4    ,          . 
(,   .  ,  ,      .)
    .   .   .

,      ,  ** , ,          ().

  3,  ,        :



> 7)    - ,      ,  ,      ,  ,      ;


      .      , 
        ,   -  .   ,        
    ,   ? 


      . 



> 8)    - , , ,           ,      ()   ;


   ,       ,     ,      (_)_.            () .
         ()   .
  ,  ,       ,      ,   .    ,   ! ,  .      5 ,      ,    ,         . 
,  ?   .     .    ,      .
,    90-   .       .       . 

   2.            6 ! 
.4 .2           ,  .2 .6       .      .                 




> ,       ,       ,     .


       ,                     ()     ,   ".
   ,  ,    .    :
    2  2  6 (   ? 
 / /     - ! ).
  ,      ,   -  ,                   !     ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

        .              ,       .
,     ,  !  :Big Grin: 

      ,   ,     .      (  !),      ,       ,     .               .  ,   ,         - .
        ,      . 
         . . 
 :
   ,  1  2013    ,     (. 30)
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

            .
  ,         ,    .              ,       ,        .          ,   ,    ! 

-, 


> ()    ,


  !      !  5  9               ! 

  ,  7  9      ,       ,  ,    .
 ,     ?     ,   , ?        ,       ,    .    ? 

-,           .     . 
  !  :Cool: 

      .
 :     .   .
     .       . 
,   *       .   .*
     ,    ,   -      ,    -   .     !  ,     ,   .5  21!
 !     

  ,          .   :    ,  ,    ,        !      ! 

               .
 !   ,  - !  :Wink: 

    ()     .
  ,   , ..  ,    .
, ,         .  
-     , ,           
       ,    () ,   ,         ( ).
          ,     .   ,         .  ( -  ).

    ,       3.
,    ,         .
          ,   :
 ,  ,         
 .  , , -  .15  .
     21-       ,     ,         .        ,                .  ,       ,        ,    ,     .   ,         . . !  !
   -16  .21     :     .
       .
      ,       .  -  ,     ?                .     ,     ,   .

,  ,      .         .     10        .         .
 ,       ,     , ,               .

  ,        .    
     ,    . 
 ,         , 
 .  , ,   .



 :
-       402-        ;
-        ;
-          .

----------


## saigak

> .   .


 :Wow:    ,      ...        ,    ...

----------


## Blueberry

.        ,      .

----------


## mvf

> .   .


    ""?

----------


## YUM

> ""?


.6  10 



> 6.         ()    ,   .
> 
> 7.  ,                    ,                     ,     .


,       ,     .
     ,     ""  .

----------


## ..

> .6  10


     ,    ,      ,    ,     **   . (?)

----------


## mvf

> .6  10


    " ()".    7    .

----------


## YUM

> " ()".    7    .


  .
      .
  -       .      .
!   , .      ...

. 7  .     ,        .

----------


## mvf

> ,        .


     .  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> .


 :yes:

----------

,   .         -12, -2 ...      .

----------


## MIG700

,     -  .  :yes: 
         !

----------


## YUM

> ,     -  .
>          !


     - !




> 


 ,            ?
       .  "  "     -    . ,  .
  "  ",   ? 
   ,  . ,      .     " ".        ! 
, ""      " "      .          .     "" ? , -12! 
.         -  ! ,    ,       " " ? 
?   !     402-    .   " ".

, ""         - " ".   ""     ,   ...      .    ?      - -  .
..        .      .
 ,    ,  ,    ,      ,  " ".
    -  .

----------


## YUM

.
 7 .4 
     ,      , 




> ) 
> 1)    ;
> 2)   ,     ,   ()     ,         ,             -         ;
> 3)           .


 "" -  ,    "  " ?
     - .          . 
    "",        ?

  -    ,      .   - ,  ... .       ,           .   ? 
     ? ? ?      .

        ,           . ,            " "  ?    ""  ,            ?

----------


## mvf

> ""


              - .   -  .




> - ,  ...


  ,    - .




> 


      . ,         .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> - .   -  .


   ,   . 
          ). , ).   . 
  ,         ?    ?

  ,      ,  ,    ,   -    "".




> ,    - .


   ,        .  130   ,         .      - .  - .



> . ,         .


"   " :Frown: 
    ?   ,   -,   "-" ...

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


      ""?

----------


## Blueberry

.   -   ,     . .         ,     .       ? -    ,     .

----------


## mvf

> -


  .

----------


## YUM

> .


,   ,        .
 , "". ,  -, .
  ""     ....1985 .        . 
,  
"", ,      ,    - 50 !
.   "". 
  . ,   .  -   ?
25  ,  ""  ....

----------


## mvf

> ,   ,        .


.       ,    .      -   .
        "   ".     .  :Smilie: 
    ...      .      "  ...".

----------


## Server56

-       .
     ,           .
        ,     ,      ,     (  ,  ).
     .

----------


## Larky

> :


 -    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Blueberry

.       ,   ,     .       .     -    ,       .

----------


## YUM

, ...         402-.
       , , , ,       .
        ,      ,   -  . -  . ,       " ".   , ,      .

----------

,         .  - ,              2006 .   - .        ,  .     . ,   2013               ,    ,         ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


     ,        ,         :yes:

----------


## .

> ,   2013               ,    ,         ?


                    .

----------

> ,         .  - ,              2006 .   - .        ,  .     . ,   2013               ,    ,         ?


  ,           . ,   )))

----------


## saigak

> 


 ?  :Wow:  ,  .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

** ,       ,  .        , ,  .

----------


## .

.      :Smilie: 



> 1)   23:
>  )  5  1    :
>  "5)         , ,   , ,   ,            ; *          ()         ,*   ,         6  2011   402- "  "     ;";


   3 ,   ,    .           :yes:

----------


## saigak

> 





> 


 ...   .. :Smilie:

----------


## .

!!!           :Wow: 
      .  .

----------


## saigak

> 


      ,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## zaratushtra

*YUM*,    ,   ,        :yes: 

   -   -     ,      ,      21  -    ? 

  402- - ,       ?     ?      ,        ,      .

----------

*.*,     "" ?

----------


## ˸

> ). , ).   .
>   ,         ?   ?
> 
>   ,      ,  ,    ,   -    "".


       ?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,    ,   ,       
> 
>    -   -     ,      ,      21  -    ?


 -  ,     .        "".    -  ...

" "         ,      ,      ...
       .
            "",           . 
,   ?    :Stick Out Tongue: 




> 402- - ,       ?     ?      ,        ,      .


  ! 
          " ",    .
       402-,            2012  2015                .      30.11.2011 .  (.   ).   ,   ,        ,  .
   ,          ,  ,      .    -    .

----------


## YUM

> ?


     "..." :Big Grin:

----------

> ...   ..


  :Smilie: 
           ?

----------


## YUM

> .     
> 
> 
>    3 ,   ,    .


,       "",  "  "      " "   "" ,  402-   .
 , ,       ?  - ""   ,  " " ?

----------

> " "


      , -    .       ,          ...

----------


## zaratushtra

> -  ,     .        "".    -  ...
> 
> " "         ,      ,      ...
>        .
>             "",           . 
> ,   ?


         ,      . , ,  -          , , ...  - ,   - ,  ( ) - " ,   ...  "
         -    :  ,  - ,  - "  "

   ,    ,      ,      ,          ,   2-     :Smilie:  
     (),  !

----------


## mvf

> 


  .

----------


## Blueberry

,    ,       ,        .       .    -       .

----------


## YUM

> ,      . , ,  -          , , ...  - ,   - ,  ( ) - " ,   ...  "
>          -    :  ,  - ,  - "  "
> 
>    ,    ,      ,      ,          ,   2-     
>      (),  !


 ,    ,   .            ,    ,        -    .    !    .
   ,   .   "-  "          ,        .   ? ? ? ?       .    - .    :    . 
,   ,   "",      ,   .        ,   .




> .


 .   ?

----------


## artbuh

> ?



       ... , , , ,    - , ,     ,    ..... 
 -  ,            .
 :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> .   ?


 ,      "      ...".

----------


## .

,             :Frown:

----------


## .

> .


   ?

----------


## mvf

.    /     ,      .

----------


## zaratushtra

> ,      "      ...".


   ,     , 
     ,          ,     1  ?
*YUM*       ,      ,         (   )      -    

  : 30.06.2012,     ,       .

 :

1)           

2)     2,     3     *YUM*,    1    - 
*mvf*  :Smilie:        2  *.*, 

,   1    ,    2

   :       .

----------


## mvf

> 1  ?


*zaratushtra*,       .    .  -1. 
-2:      -   .
  -3:  -   , , ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## zaratushtra

*mvf*,         ,     ,   ,          ,   ,      ,    ,     ,    1  !!! 

*mvf*, ?    :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  


        - " ",     ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## mvf

> mvf, ?


  :    ,    .

----------


## YUM

> *zaratushtra*,       .    .  -1. 
> ...


,        .
        : -  ,    ,  . " "()    - .
-,       ,    ,     .   ,      ,   ,    20-30     .
,       .      ,    ,    ( --)      .
- ,     "  " ,         ,  - !   ,         " ",       - .    .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ,        .


.




> 


 , ...

----------


## YUM

,     .    .

 3.  .
  . " ":
.20    
  1.[QUOTE]


> 1)         () ,         ;


 ,           -  ! 
     ,     .,        ,      ""   .
     ? 
  ,     :    .
 ""  ,       ,   .
,    .    - *.*
             .
    .,        ,     : -, -...   - ...
   , "   "    " ".

,    ,    .   - .  ? 
  ,   ,       :
-    -        .;
- ,   -     ,       
 ; 
- ,   -  ,    ;
- ,   - ,     , .
-        .

,      ,     .
   : 
-     ;
-      ...

           (     __).
-   ;
-   ;
-        ;
-     ;
-       / 
...

      ,          . ,    ,        ,        .
   "", ",  , ,         .        .

    .
  (  - ,      ) ,   " "       ( ).   ,     -      . 
     -            .  -     .
,   ,         - ,  (    " ").
           ,    402-. 
,                  !    ,               ?           ,      ...
,                 ,   ! 
,   .

----------


## mvf

> ,


    ?  ,   .    .
    :
 (   - , , ,  etc)
 (-    - (//), , -- etc)




Ѩ!   , ,     - .

----------

> .
> -   ;
> -   ;
> -        ;


           ?
      .  ?

----------

> "..."


      .     . . ?

----------


## YUM

> ?
>       .  ?


   " "         ,    -  .  -     ,  .
    , ,       ,  .       ,   -  .        -        .,    ,  ,        

     ,                  (   , )   " ".     ,           "" .




> ?  ,   .    .
>     :
>  (   - , , ,  etc)
>  (-    - (//), , -- etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ѩ!   , ,     -


,  __   402-     !
    , ,        .       ,        -  ...  . ,  ,    .       . , , -    ,       .

----------


## YUM

> .     . . ?


402-



> 7.
> 2.  ,   , ,   ,         ,   ,   *  ,        .*
> 3.  ,    , *                       .*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.     ......     ,      ,    :
> *1)   * ;

----------


## mvf

> 


   .         .
           .
          (    ).

----------


## YUM

> .         .
>            .
>           (    ).


 ,   . 
  , ,  -   . 
         - ,   ,    ! 
    ""   ,     
,    ,  ""!
      ,    "",      "".     ?     ?  ..71- .          .   ...

----------


## mvf

> - ,   ,    !


    .




> ""   ,


             .

----------


## YUM

> .
> 
> 
>              .


   ,    .
  ..., ,  .
     , :
- ,        "   ",   .       ,    ,        ,    "  "      ,  !   ,   ,            ..         ?  ,       -  ,    ,      .
   ..

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,        "   ",   .


  .        (  -  ! ()) :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

,  .       -64 (     ).

----------


## Blueberry

> ?


    -   .   .

----------


## .

.  -  ?

----------


## Blueberry

,      .

----------

> ,    .
>   ..., ,  .
>      , :
> - ,        "   ",   .       ,    ,        ,    "  "      ,  !   ,   ,            ..


   ,        ( -)    "1-".

----------


## Server56

,  "    " - , , .
,  ,    ,           -     .  ,     -  "    "  .
     ,             ,         .        .

----------

> ,  "    " - , , .
> ,  ,    ,           -     .  ,


   ,         ?      -    ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


             5 ,       ,      .

----------


## YUM

> ,  .       -64 (     ).


 .
 -    ,   .  . 
 .      .

----------

> 5 ,       ,      .


         ,       5 ,    - ..    1 ,   .  
        ?      ?

----------


## mvf

.  ,     ?  :Wow:        ...

----------


## YUM

> .  ,     ?        ...


  "".  ,        .
 ,     ,  .
-----
       ,     -  ,   .  " "        -      ,   !   ,       .     , ,  "" ,     . 
 ,        ,   !   -   !      ,      ...       .  .          ,     .       .    ,        , ,    , .   ,  ?  
   ,  ,      ,      .   ,        !      ,  ,        ,      !

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,        !      ,  ,        ,      !


+1000

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


    .    +      .

----------


## mvf

> .    +      .


.  ...         - - .        .     ,   ,    .

----------


## YUM

> .    +      .


1. ? 
2. ?
  .
      ,    . 
  ,   ,   200!  -     ,   ?              !
    ,    . ,   ,          .  ,  ...  ,    ,       !      !  
   ,      ?

----------


## mvf

> 1. ? 
> 2. ?


 !     / -        .
           .

----------


## YUM

> !     / -        .
>            .


, , .           ! (  -  !)
       .  ,  !      .   ,    ! 
,     ,   ,       . ,       -         .     ,         .
,           !  ! 
     ,  ,   .    . 
              .     ,    .        . ?   ? 
 ,      ()
    :    -  -   : .         -    .   !

----------


## Server56

> ..    1 ,   .


    ,          ?

----------


## .

- ,    ? , ,    .      , ?  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> , ?


  !!!            .        "       " :Big Grin:  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> !!!            .        "       "


"...    " () 
       ,     .
    (  ..).        ... . :Wink: 
, ,     - .  -     ,      ...    -   ,     (   )  .    ?     -  99,9999% ,     " ", ,  ,   !       ,           -.
,   402-,     - ! ,   ,  -           " ".      ,  , ,   ""!   ,     .
-    ( General Accepted Princips -GAAP) -   ;
-   -   ,       ( Statements Accounting Practice -SSAP)   ,   Generally AcceptedAccounting Practice ( GAAP) ;
-    -  ;
-  -    (    " ").
   (   ),  ,   ,  " " !    ,      ,  ,  , , ..,   .

     -      ! 
    ...      .

----------


## Server56

> -      !


     (   ) ?   .

----------


## Server56

,   .
,   ,    .
  .         -  .

----------


## saigak

> -  .


,     .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> .         -  .


? * *

----------


## Alexandrovna

,        . 
      ,          ?  ,      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Server56

> ,      ?


  .    , ,   .

----------


## Dina_k

> ?  ,  ....


 , .      .      .

----------

> .


..      ,   -  :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------

, -  ! -      . ,     .    -   .

----------


## ..

> -   .


    ""   .

----------


## ..

> , -  !


      -?

----------


## mvf

""  " ".

----------

> ""  " ".


    ""  "1-".
 -   :   ,   ...  :Wink:     ,  ...  :Frown:

----------

,       ,    ,     . .. ,    ,   , -,   .  ,  ...       :Big Grin:  (.., -:   .  , ),    .    !     ,    , , .. ,   "" ,        . .

----------


## mvf

> 


.   -12.  60 -  .

----------

> .   -12.  60 -  .


 -   ...    ,  , ,  .   ,    .  ,    .  ,  ,    (   :Smilie: )  , . .

----------


## mvf

> ,  , ,


      .

----------


## YUM

> ...    ,  , ,  .


     ! 
   ,    .     .
       , ...         - , , , ...       - ?




> ,    .  ,    .  ,  ,    (  )  , . .


.  -      . 
..     .      .      (...),     .

----------


## mvf

> ... .  -


....       .         -    .

*YUM*,          ...   .

----------

,      :Big Grin:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


 :EEK!:  :Scare3:  :Shok:

----------

> ,   402-,     - ! ,   ,  -           " ".      ,  , ,   ""!   ,     .
> -    ( General Accepted Princips -GAAP) -   ;
> -   -   ,       ( Statements Accounting Practice -SSAP)   ,   Generally AcceptedAccounting Practice ( GAAP) ;
> -    -  ;
> -  -    (    " ").
>    (   ),  ,   ,  " " !    ,      ,  ,  , , ..,   .


   ?

  200*3* : 


> ...       ,      , , 129           5 .  ,  (........)        ,     ,         ,          , , ,  , , .       ,     .        ,         ` ,        ,  70  .         ,     .      , ,   ,        (      ,       ). 
>      ,      300,                   .
> ...

----------


## YUM

> 8.





> 10.              .


  ?
     ? :Wink: 
, ? 
   : 



> 7.              ,      ,          ,        .


   ,     "".         . 
.     ""      ,      "", " ".        ,      " ".

----------


## YUM

> ....       .         -    .
> 
> *YUM*,          ...   .


    !    ""...  ,   ! 
,              !    ,             ! 
  ,   ,       !   -     110%!!!! 
   ,        ( 4 )!          ! 
       ,     ..    !  
         .   , (   ! )          ! ,  ,  !        (, ...)   ,    ,       !    ,    ""    !   " "         !        4!     ?  
   ?   .   ? ,  .   : "   ...." 
, ,       "   ",       -      -   ! 
   ,  .
PS     " "  !    -! 
   -         -1  (    ,     :Big Grin: )

----------

> ! 
>    ,    .     .


  , , 1000.  1997 .        !

 :Frown:  [QUOTE]

----------


## mvf

.      "  ".  ?  -.

----------

> .      "  ".  ?  -.


, .      ""        , ,   ..   ,     ,  .

----------


## mvf

> ""


   "",      .   -        ( ,    ,   - , ).

----------

> "",      .   -        ( ,    ,   - , ).


   .         .     ?    ..   .

----------


## mvf

> ?


    ?  -    () ?       ?     ?

PS      (  - ),  .

----------

> !    ""...  ,   ! 
> ,              !    ,             ! 
>   ,   ,       !   -     110%!!!!


  110 -  146%!
   -    4   .

----------

> -   ...    ,  , ,  .


-   . 9.1.   .

----------

> -   . 9.1.   .


   .     .

----------

> ?  -    () ?       ?     ?
> 
> PS      (  - ),  .


   ,    , .  ,    ,   ,        .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


      .9.1  "" ,   " ".  .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,        .


     "  "?

  "  "       .     .          .

----------


## mvf

> ,    ,   ,        .


**,   .  "" -   .     -   .

----------

.. , ,  , ,  "" .. .

----------


## mvf

> .. , ,  , ,  "" .. .


      ?

----------

> ?


     ,    :yes:

----------


## olga.1958

> *YUM*,          ...   .


  -   .     ?   -  .   .

----------

> -   .     ?   -  .   .


  ,       ?

----------


## YUM

,        .




> 6.    
> 1.            ,       .
> 2.           :
> 1)  , 
> ,   , -  ,                     ()     ,   ;
> 2)      ,
> 
>      , 
>      , -  ,          ()     ,   .*


*- (,      )

 129-       :



> 3. ,     ,      ,      .


 ,           ...      
!      ,    !  ""                 ,  ! 
    ,    "".
  ,   (    ),   .. 




> :... 
>           ,   .       . ,   ,  -      85,5  :      (8   )       8,2    .                 3,3  (   ).  ,          . <**>


  ,     .  ,   ,    ,      ,  ,      . 



> :          .     ,       (     ..).       :   ,  ,   ,      ,      <>  ...
>          :       ,  .          ,     .  ,        ? -   ,    <>.
> 
>      2013 ,          :     <>  ,        ,             .       2013           2011  2012 :  ,    ,    ,     ,       2012   ,   .


  ,   -  !  ,  .      
  ""       . 
     ,     402- ! 
,     .



> <>    ,               :            .    (   )        ,         ..         .  ,        ,          ,   .


   "",   ,   -            -    .    ,       " ",  402-    .  ,              ,    -  .      ...

  ,     !   4-   6 , ,     (   3 - " ..")  :     ,    () ,     .    !  ,  - ,  "",     " ".  
 !  .     "  "     ,    "   " :   ,   -  ! 



> " ...  2013              ( ),    (       ).       .  ,                    (   ),       ( ).        ()   ,           (  )" 
>            ,        .            ,          ..?         .<**>.


     "   "? 



> ...         1             (  ,      ).   ,     ,            ()       .


      -    ,   ! 
 : 



> ,        2013 .    :       (        ),           .      ...
>                ,    ,        .         (  ),      <***>.


  , 402-  " "   20     . ,    .  ,     - ...   
"6)           ()    ."     ,   ! :Stick Out Tongue: 


<**> -   .

<***> -   .

*

----------


## mvf

: http://www.r23.nalog.ru/ns/3939261/

----------

*mvf*,   ,   :Frown:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## .

.          !  :Wink:

----------


## KontraMarka

? .  .    ,          (   ""   ).    .     .    ...

----------

> .        ,      .


   .. .. ,   ..   ?.. ?      ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


     .... :Embarrassment:

----------

> ....


.
", , :" 


> 0	*H
> *010
> *	 0	*H
> *00*h*0@  b 0
> * 0y1#0!	*H

----------


## saigak

...   ...

----------

> .
> ", , :"


   ..        ,           ,         ),           ,

----------


## YUM

> ..        ,           ,         ),           ,


     -   "   "...
    ,      ,  ,       ?      - !   , ,            ,       " ".  , ...

----------

!)))

----------

> ?



   ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


**,  ,   ?

----------


## levrus

MIG700
   .    -  .

   ,  .
  ,     -   .

    ,          .

   ???

----------

.

----------


## YUM

> .


  ""     .  " "   ...   ! 
...
 " "  -       ? 
  ,    .      ,     ... ,      .     , "   ".
  ,   " "  -    ,     ! 
 ""   - !   "",        "".
  ,  ,   ,  .  -      . 
 ,     ,    , ,  ,  1...10001  .
  ""   10 ,    .    ...  .
    ? 
 " ",      ,      .  ""  .. ,    .

----------


## Oairam

> ,       " ".  , ...


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ,     !

----------


## svetuochek

> : http://www.r23.nalog.ru/ns/3939261/


   .    17.07.12  03−11−10/29:
_"...   ,             . 1 . 2 . 6    06.12.2011 N 402−               ."_

----------


## mvf

- http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53766763

----------

, ...
     2011  2012 ???
(   -  4 ) 
   - ,   ?
  ...

----------


## mvf

> 2011  2012 ???


  -  2013 .

----------

!
,        ,    ?
   ,        ? (., ,   . - )
      .  , ,        ?
  " " ?

----------


## mvf

"".

----------

**,   - -  , -,         ?

----------

,  .  ,  - .    ,  - ,  ,     ...     ,  ...   .     ...

----------

,    .
 .

----------

> ,    .
>  .


      2011-12.

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2011-12.


 2013, 01 .

----------


## .

1  2013     .        .      ,

----------

! 
  .
   .

----------


## Alexandrovna

.

        .  ,       ,     :Smilie: 


    ??

5.         ,      ,     .
6.  ,             ,   ,   4  . 

 . 6    .        ?

----------


## saigak

> 1  2013


    (     )    (   , ,  ) ,     (     )?     ....

----------


## .

*saigak*,  -

----------


## saigak

....   .... :Frown:       ....

----------


## Glawbuch

> ....   ....      ....


      ?  :Wink:

----------


## saigak

...  ()   30.... ...  40...

----------


## ,

-      .
- , ,      ,    129-.
    -          
http://blogs.klerk.ru/users/31729/

----------


## .

.     :Wink:

----------


## mvf

,  ""       .

----------


## .

,   ,         :Frown:

----------


## mvf

" ",   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-   . ?  :Wink:

----------


## ,

> ,   ,


  -    !  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> -


 :Wow:    ?




> -    !


?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


   ....

----------


## mvf

> ....


  .   - ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .   - ?


  ,  .  :Wink:

----------


## .

*ZloiBuhgalter*,     ?   .     ,      .
    ,  .           
       ,   .     ,   :Smilie:      ,     .

----------

:      - :   .   .   .      -  .     . .  2013      ,       5 ?       ,       ?          "  "  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> :      - :   .   .   .      -  .     . .  2013      ,       5 ?       ,       ?          "  "  ?


      .

----------

> .


 ( )    (  )  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ( )    (  )  ?


  - (    )? ,   .

----------

:Smilie:

----------

,      (    )         .          .    5  ... :Wink:

----------


## UmkaASB

-    ,     ?

----------


## .



----------

, ,   ?
   ,  1   ,       .       :
1.   .       2013 .
2.  2-       .   5    ,    .
   ?  :Smilie: 


    :
1.               ?
    .     ()....   -        :Smilie:

----------

1. .
2. .   -  -    .

1.       .  ,  402-           :Wink:

----------

> 1. .
> 2. .   -  -    .
> 
> 1.       .  ,  402-


  :Smilie:

----------

-      ,     -           ?    ?        ,       .      1     ?

----------


## Morskoi65

> ,       5 ,    - ..    1 ,   .          ?      ?


!   .    ..    .      ,       .   , , 402-,          , ,        ,              .    ,     ,  ,           ,     .     ,         .  ,   ,        ,    .

----------


## saigak

> ,    .


            ....        



>

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


! :Wow:    (?)    -      ?

----------


## Morskoi65

> !   (?)    -      ?


,    ,   "".
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Morskoi65

> ....


,  :Wink: ,      .  ,   ,  ,    .  /   .

----------


## saigak

> , ,      .


     .         ,     ...



> .  /   .


  ,          ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


   ,    ,      ...

----------


## katerina020383

,      ,    .
..   2013             ?      ? :Smilie:

----------

*katerina020383*, ? ,     ,      ,

----------


## katerina020383

, .
    .   .       (,   ,  ),    .             .    .    .
,       ?  ?       ,  ....   .

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E0%F8%E8%ED%EE

----------


## katerina020383

:Smilie:

----------

!!!!






> , ,   ?
>    ,  1   ,       .       :
> 1.   .       2013 .
> 2.  2-       .   5    ,    .
>    ? 
> 
> 
>     :
> 1.               ?
>     .     ()....   -

----------


## YUM

> ,  1   ,       .       :
> 1.   .       2013 .


   -  ,      * :
*
.  ?
. ?
.  ( ?) ? 
...
.     ?
...
.   ? 
 :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> .  ?


     ...





> . ?


   ...    01.01.13 ...




> .  ( ?) ?


         .



> .   ?


   ....



> ?


            ... :Big Grin:

----------

> -  ,       :
> 
> .  ?
> . ?
> .  ( ?) ? 
> ...
> .     ?
> ...
> .   ?


-.          :Smilie: 

*saigak*,  -  ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> -  ,    ?


 - , .     ,      ....       . :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...
> 
> 
> 
>    ...    01.01.13 ...
> 
> 
>          .
> 
> ...


  ,         ! 

             ,   
  (    ,     !),      ,          .    ,   ,    "  ",      .
      402- ,       ,     !   - "   " ().             ,   (    )      !    !!!   - !   . , ,   "   ",      (    )      . ,   ,    " " , " "         ,        .     - , , , ,    ...
   ,  ,     .  
    ,    -  ,       ...
 ,    ,    " ".

----------


## Morskoi65

> ,         !


!  !
 :Good:

----------

::nyear::          - )))         .   )))

----------


## saigak

> )))


  .    .

----------


## YUM

> - )))         .   )))


       . ,     60,    ,       ""  (    )      " ".  -   , .   .  , ,  .    .    . .    .    ... ...... - ,    ...
     !  ,      ? ,   ,   ? -      ,    ,    ?
       ,     !  . 
   , - 150   ,      .           . !     . ,  "" (  - )     .
 ""      . .  ,   ! 20   ,       (      ? )       ... .   !  !    "   " ....
,  ,   -  ,     -     ?    ,  ,   .    ,        . :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  ,   -  ,     -     ?


     - . :Big Grin:

----------


## -

"" ,  ,  .
      2014        31.12.2013   -   31.12.2012  31.12.2011?

----------

> "" ,  ,  .
>       2014        31.12.2013   -   31.12.2012  31.12.2011?


-   :Smilie:

----------


## -

> -


  :Hmm:

----------

> 


,   ...         )))

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## -

> 


 !           ))

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


,      ,      11-12 ?

----------

> ,      ,      11-12 ?


    ,    
    01.01.2013 .,  
    31.12.2013 .        31.12.2012 .   31.12.2011 .
        2013        2012

----------


## mvf

.   -   -   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 31.12.2013 .        31.12.2012 .   31.12.2011 .
>         2013        2012


    ....

----------

> ....


      ,   01.01.2013 .   ?
   ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  -          .

----------

6%     ?      ,     -         ..?
 , -   ,      ?

----------

> 6%     ?      ,     -         ..?
>  , -   ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

** ,        ,        ;
         ,   ,                     

 ,    ,        ?

----------

..     ?
      ?  6%      -  .
   6%    ,    ,   6% .
  ,        ,              .
,         -     ,   .           ,     .. 
      ..    ,           6% .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 6%      -  .


 ???   :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ???


. :Smilie:

----------


## .

> !  ,      ?


    .     .  .           ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> 


        ;

----------

,          (15%),  6% -  ,   .
   ,  .    .
       ,        .

----------

> ;


  ,       ...
  ,         ...
      ,   ,  ...
        -   ,     .

----------


## .

> ,          (15%),  6% -  ,   .


    ?   ,      ,      ?
  ?      ""      :Wink:  



> ,


   ,  ?         ?    ? 



> -   ,


       ,  .   .         ,     .                 .

----------


## gnews

> 6%     ?


,       \     /  .

----------


## YUM

> ....


   ""   01.01.2013 = ""  2012-.       ...
             2013-. 
,        ,   . 
 01.01.2012   ,   31-     :...

----------

,       ,   ...
   -   ,   6%-.
 100% ,   .
 ,  ,    .. -   ,    ,     .
  ,    ,    -  ,    ,    ,   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,          (15%),  6% -  ,   .


      .     .

----------

> ,       \     /  .


,            ,   .

----------

> .     .


    ""   "   ".      -      .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 01.01.2012   ,   31-     :...


*YUM*, ,      31 . .

----------


## YUM

> ...
>    ,  ?         ?    ? ...


,       ? 
 ,   ,  ,  ,     ,   -  ..
   ,    , ,         ,      .

----------


## .

> 2013-.


          1  2013 




> 100% ,   .


      .   ,          .       .

----------


## .

> ,       ?


 ,            .    ,       .    ,

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*, ,      31 . .


    ,   , ,  ? ..     1  ,     ,   . 
 -         .  ""       .    ""    !

----------


## gnews

> 


 ,     ?!

----------

> ?    ?


  ,           .
    ?  ,         (    -  ,       )         ,            (6% ),   .

----------


## gnews

> 


   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ..     1


  .   ,   - .   -    .    . *YUM*,     !

----------


## YUM

> ,            .    ,       .    ,


-...
 -    ,          " "  ? 
, -,    ,        ,     - ! 
  ,       ,      ... ,     .  , ,        ,   ..  . 
    -    ,   ...        "",         .

----------


## YUM

> ,     ?!


 ,       - .
  . 
,   -  ,       ,         ? 
-    
-  
-   ,    ,     ?
-   
 -  ?
-  ,  ...
      .

----------


## gnews

> ,  ..  .


    -     ,   -  .    (   ).   , - ,   -.



> ,


 ?



> -    ,       " "  ?


   , - .

----------


## mvf

-?  10        .   -  ,    -  .
    2012 -  .

----------


## gnews

> 2012


.
   ,    .

----------


## YUM

> -     ,   -  .   , - ,   -.


   ? 
"   ,       " ()
..        .   - , , ... 
  ,        ,     ,           ,     ,    ,     "".   ,     !     . " " .   !   ,   -  !  ,   .



> ?


,  . ,   //. ,  ....
 -   "" !  " ", ,    ,   -  ...  ,       ?   ? ,     " ",     ? 




> , - .


   ?       .            ?

----------

> -...
>  -    ,          " "  ?

----------


## gnews

> 


 -        ?
      -  .




> ,     " ",    ?


                ,     ""




> ..        .   - , , ...


     :   .           -   .   -  ,         /   ,   -       . 




> ,       ,





> ,  .


 -  .




> 


 -   ( ) -        / ,   
*YUM*,   ?

----------

-  ,         - ..

----------


## gnews

> 


       -.   :     .

----------


## .

> ,   , ,  ?


    ?     17,5   :Smilie:       13.06.1995 N 49 "         ".





> -  ,


       ,    -,    .

----------

> ,    -,    .


     .  /   10

----------


## .

.         - .       .

----------


## YUM

> -        ?
>       -  .


 ,         ,  ? 



> ,     ""


   -?  ,      !  ,     ,   "... - ". ,       .  ,     ,     ...   ,       . 




> :   .           -   .   -  ,         /   ,   -       .


    !  ,   ,   ,         ,      .  ,     ,    : ,           ,   ,  !        !  ,   ,        .       ,        !       ,     ,  -         ,  -      . ,          ,    ,   !      ,        ,          .      ,     "" . 



> -  .


-?          ?  :Wink: 



> -   ( ) -        / ,


 -      ,         . 




> *YUM*,   ?


     ,  ..   .     ,       .    ,    ,   -   ,   ,       -   . 
 :Frown:

----------


## gnews

> ,        ,  ?


,              .



> -? ,      ! ,     ,  "... - ". ,


   ,    .   .




> !  ,   ,   ,        ,     .  ,     ,    : ,          ,   ,  !


         , -    ,     "" . 
    .
 ,  ,    ,    /    /       ,   ?     .




> -      ,        .


 
P.S.-     .

----------


## YUM

> ...  ,    ,    /    /       ,   ?     .
> ...


.  .   ,        -  -           . ,    ,            - ,   -,   -  .     ""      50 .     -       .  ,             ,     ,  ,     .  -   ,  -  .
.
 ,  -         ** ?     ,   :        -   .  -     -  ,  .,  -  .     ,  ,   , ,     ,   (  ) ,  ,      ...  .  ...    ,        ?   ?  ?     !       ,    ,   .   ? 
        -19    . 
   ,    -  ,    - !      ,     ,   " "      ,   ...
   ""          ,    .
-     ?

----------

> -     ?


YUM,   ,   ?  -  10 ,   ,   ?    -     ?
   2013         1001     (  //,  ,   /,  ,   ,   .) .       ? 
, ,      ,       , ..    (). 

,  2-  ( 53)    ,  - .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


   ? " !"?

----------


## YUM

> UM,   ,   ?  -  10 ,   ,   ?


,           ,    !       .   -    !  ,     - ! !    .        ,   ,   ,   .      ,    .            ...  ,  ,      "  "(  - ),           .  , ""     ,    -  " "  (  -     !)   -   ...
,      402- ,    .              ""  ""...  - !

----------

,  - ,  .    ,     . ,     ,   -  ,      .
, , ,               .  . 
,     ,    ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     ,   -  ,      .


,  ,  ,   ,   .  :Wink:

----------

> ,      402- ,    .              ""  ""...  - !


   ,            ( 53).  ,   ,   -         .        ,   ,     ,   :           . 

     ,        ,   -... ,   .

----------

,       ,       :     ( -1,2),    ( -1,2),    ( )  ..

----------


## YUM

> ...
>      ,        ,   -... ,   .


  ""   ?  -  .
 . 
    ,        .
   ? .   ,      "   ",  , ,    . -       ?    ?      ,    ? 
       ""  (   )

              ..   ,     .     
     ...    -      .     . 
     " ".    ,  - ! 
       ,    "  " .
        - ...
  ,                ,   ,   ,  "".  .

----------

????

----------


## gnews

> 


   ?  ? :Frown:

----------


## Server56

> ?


 , , .   ?

----------


## gnews

""  .          .

----------


## mvf

...    -  .   .

----------


## FSK

, ,  
 25  2011 . N 160,   .
,  ,  . 9     (IAS) 17 "" ( N 9)     ,   ...

----------


## mvf

> 


 -  ?

----------


## FSK

,    .
  .       -      .

----------


## mvf

> 


  - .       ?

----------


## FSK



----------


## mvf

:  2013  .

----------


## gnews

> ""


       " "?

----------


## FSK

> " "?


 9   160  25.11.12 ,    
   - ,    -     .

----------

> , ,  
>  25  2011 . N 160,   .
> ,  ,  . 9     (IAS) 17 "" ( N 9)     ,   ...


..   62  -    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FSK

,       ))))))

----------


## gnews

> -


  , ?! :Stick Out Tongue: 





> 


  :Dezl:

----------


## YUM

> -       
> -     ?
>  -  , , .   ?


    "   "    ? 
   .
,  "  "  -12.   ,      
    . /       .
,       ...,  ,   :Wink:

----------

> "   "    ?


?

----------

> :  2013  .


... 
      -  IAS16,     .
      .
 :Smilie:

----------


## gnews

> "  "  -12.   ,      
>     . /       .


,             . ,  , .      :yes: 




> "   "


  ?! :Wink:

----------


## FSK

> ... 
>       -  IAS16,     .
>       .


    (IAS) 16
" "



30.                       .

    6/01


     ,

----------


## YUM

> ?


  .  ,        ,  ,    .



> ,             . ,  , .


     "" :Wink:  ,     .
( -    ,    ,       .
       "" :Frown:  )

----------


## Nika_net

!        ))      .    174312-6        6        . :
"...  1  2  6   :
1.    ,    ,   ,    -  ,                     ()     ,   ;"
       .    ,    ,        .              .

----------


## mvf

> .


   ?

----------


## Nika_net

> ?


  ,     ,     ,               - . ?            ,    ,

----------

> ?


 , 

     -  -

----------


## Nika_net

))

----------


## mvf

...      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Nika_net

> ...      .


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   !!!     -

----------

> (IAS) 16
> " "
> 
> 
> 
> 30.                       .
> 
>     6/01


 16 **    6/01,    ,  [/QUOTE]





> ,


 .
-  ,         .  IAS16.

----------


## FSK

.
 ,     -        ,

----------

> .
>  ,     -        ,


 .  ,     ,    ,     ,    .
            .   .                100,    .  :Wink:        .     ,     .    2  ,   (   ).     ?   100...
,       .     -         3,5=,   8000=.  8003,50.      .

----------


## FSK

.
      7 .
 7        0.
   ,    )

----------


## YUM

> .
>       7 .
>  7        0.
>    ,    )


          .
 ,   ,       (   )  3    ! 
             7 ,     .  
   avito    "  ".  :Wink:

----------


## FSK

,            ,   ,        .
         6/01  IAS 16     IAS 16                 .
       . 36
36.            ,         ,      ( ,         ).
-,       , ..           .

----------

> ,            ,   ,        .
>          6/01  IAS 16     IAS 16                 .
>        . 36
> 36.            ,         ,      ( ,         ).
> -,       , ..           .


      .
  Excel (   )  -        "_"  "Salvage";    -       .

     :       (,  ,  )     ()     ("   ").  ,          . ("   ..."  16   ,   -      ,       : "    ?!".) 

         . 375.1    "... ,     . 257 ".

----------


## Ztvetochik

> .
>       7 .
>  7        0.
>    ,    )



 ,  ,     - "0-00",         
+  ,       ))))
 ,   ...        ?....          !!!
..   ...    ,     ,    ,...     



   -  - ....  ))))

----------

> :       (,  ,  )     ()     ("   ").


" , ,   .      .      ,   "   
 :Big Grin:

----------

> " , ,   .      .      ,   "


     ...
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...      .


   ?  :Wow:     ...  :yes:   ....     6%....

----------


## 5

> ?     ...   ....     6%....


   .      6%  :Big Grin:

----------

> .      6%


     ...  :Sorry:

----------


## 5

> ...


 ,    ,        ?

----------

> ,    ,        ?


http://asozd.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(S...nt&RN=174312-6      , ((((((   .... !   !  :Wow:

----------

, ,  ,   
    ,    ,     . ,   ,   -  ,   2013     (   ,      ..)
 , ,      ?
   31  2012          ,     ?

----------


## finadezda

()   

           .                        .    ,  ,   ,               ,   ,    : 
1)    ; 
2)   ,     ,   ()     ,         ,                      ;           .       ,     .      ,        ,           ,     .
   ,        ,     .       ,                 .

----------


## 1

(     -)      .     .  .   N -3/2012.
      3-  2014   2013 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ,         ,    .
    ....    ,  -     - . ,       ,  ,   .

----------


## 5

,  ,    -   , ..   ,     .  6-       ,

----------

> - ,         ,    .


   ,    .
 -  1-  1-.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    .


 ,  ,               .
 , ,    .

----------

> ,  ,               .
>  , ,    .


 - ?

  -   "  ?", " ,   ?", "  ?", "    ,       !"   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

:Smilie:

----------


## 1

> ,  ,    -   , ..   ,     .  6-       ,


  N -3/2012 -     0   .

----------


## mvf

.      Excel -  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


+1, -.  , ,  .

----------


## YUM

> .      Excel -  .


 ...
   "    " .       -              .     ,    "" ?
         - .    ,     . ,    "".   ,      -          .    -  !  ,   1000  ,      -    !      ?   "" ?      ,              ,   ,    ,          ,   ...
 , !           , -  !         ...    ,    ,  .. " " .

----------


## ..

> " " .


 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  ...
 :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> -


  -     . - , - .




> -  !


    .       ,     ,   ,   etc.  
..    ,  .       ""     .

----------

> N -3/2012 -     0   .


      -        ( -   1998 ).

    ()         -   .

----------


## 1

> +1, -.  , ,  .


  -  ...

----------


## saigak

> 6-       ,


 ...  . :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> ...  .


     . .

----------


## saigak

> . .


 ?   ? :Redface:

----------


## 1

> ?   ?


   ()  .

----------


## saigak

?            .

----------


## 1

> ?            .


      1  2013...

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## 1

> .


  ?

----------


## saigak

.               ,        9%,  13%      .

----------


## 1

> .               ,        9%,  13%      .


   . .

----------


## saigak

.... :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> -        ( -   1998 ).
> 
>     ()         -   .


   ..

----------


## saigak

*1*,             ? :Wink:

----------


## 1

> *1*,             ?


.

   N -3/2012     .   ...

----------

> .
> 
>    N -3/2012     .   ...


   N -3/2012 -  "   "  :Wink:    3   ......      ,            .

----------


## 5

> ()         -   .


 


> N -3/2012 -     0   .


 , ,  , , ,     ?          ,  ,    ? 
   2    6%.          , , ,     .      .         ,  1   .          !    .
  ,   .  ,        .    , .         ,       .       , ..   -. 
  : ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

-  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

-  ,     .   -      ...

----------

> , ,  , , ,     ?          ,  ,    ?


   , ,  ,   . 
** ,      , ,  **   -   ,      . 
, 25/26      ...  :Frown: 
  1  1998   .




> 2    6%.          , , ,     .      .         ,  1   .          !    .


        -   .        -      2        .




> ,   .  ,        .    , .         ,       .       , ..   -.


     -        ?       ?




> : ,     ?


,       (   15% )    .


  ,          " "  .
  .

----------

> -  ,     .   -      ...


            .
 ,   -     .

----------


## 4

,        ?           ,       .

----------


## YUM

> ...
>     .       ,     ,   ,   etc.  
> ..    ,  .       ""     .


    ,  -   , ,       . , ,          , ,   ,       ,          !      -    ,  " "   ! 
          - ,           .      ,      "  " .
  ,     -        , ,  .

----------


## 1

:
" -   , ,        ".

  ? :
  N -3/2012
4.              ( )  .                 ( )       .
4.1.          ( )         ()    .  ()      ,          ,               .
       ,      ( ,     ),     (, ),      .
4.2.                  ,           .  ,  ,          .
       ,    (, ).

----------


## 1

> -  ,


    ( .   N -3/2012 ):

4.1.          ( )         ()    .  ()      ,          ,               .
       ,      ( ,     ),     (, ),      .

----------

> -  ,


   ,     .

      "" -     .
          10 - 15.

----------


## saigak

> ,          !


        ...   -         ...  ... :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> ( .   N -3/2012 ):
> 
> 4.1.          ( )         ()    .  ()      ,          ,               .
>        ,      ( ,     ),     (, ),      .


   .   6% ()    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .   6% ()    ?


      ...

----------


## mvf

> ?


   ,   .

----------


## .

> 6% ()    ?

----------


## 1

> ,   .


        "         ( )"= " ()    "??

----------


## Andyko

*1*, 



> ()    .


 
-    

    , ,

----------


## 1

> 


  ?

----------


## 1

> *1*, 
> 
> 
> -    
> 
>     , ,


     " ()    "?

----------


## 1

!!!     !!!

 1 
  , 



 21.12.98 N 64 

 N -1

----------

,  , -   ,    " "     .?  ,       2014, ,     -  ,   ... ,   ,  "" :  -   -  ,    ? )))
 :  6%   . ,   ,   ,     ,   .    .      6%   ""   .   ,   ,    ,   ,        .        (   .),     -   ,    . 
, , . ,         ...
        .  7 ( 8?):  ,   ,     . (   ( ), , -    ?)  -   ,  ,      ,     . 
:    " "   -     - ?    - , ?      ?       -    ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

** , http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=44626

----------

*Andyko*, !

----------


## YUM

:
   ,    ( )    " "       (   1  05.01.200   ) ? 
        -2.    ! 
,   ,  ,  ,    -  . 
 ,   (    ) ""       ,             . ,  ,      , ...  .    ? 
 -  :   -2     ? 
,         ,    ,        ,  -   ...
 ,       ,   ( ,  ),  .
(       ,    ,       -100.  !    "" :Frown: )

----------


## mvf

,       ,  ""    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,       ,  ""    .


       -  .  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

,    -   .

----------

2013      (6%)

----------


## mvf

http://www.klerk.ru/tools/accounting_policy/

----------


## YUM

> ,       ,  ""    .


  - .    :Frown:  
, , , , ,  ,  ...   100        201   0,5 :Big Grin:  
, ,  -2          .

----------


## mvf

> , ,  -2          .


  .     ,    .    ...

----------


## ggalla

!               20  2013 .     ,     (       ),            !

    :      ?    ?
  ,        .
    -    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


, ....




> 


   ?

----------


## PNE

saigak   -      :Embarrassment:

----------


## b-consalt

"" .         ,     ...   ,   ""   .    ,         . 
     ,  "" .       ?   ,      .

----------


## ggalla

*saigak*,   : "            ....        21.01.2013         ,      ,              ".

      ?    ,    ?         ()?
,   -      ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


.




> 


    ...      ...

----------


## galinaarictova

.  :Smilie:         ,      .         6  2011 . N 402- "  ,     .       :         11      129-  21.11.1996 ,       ,         . ,  ,       ,  ,    , -    .          .   402 -  -     . ?  :Redface:

----------

> .     402 -  -     . ?


.

----------


## galinaarictova

> .


 ...  11  :
 1.     .

2.       ,       .

3. ,     ,    ,  ,   ,     .       ,    .

4.                      ,    ,      .
               .  :Redface: 
            ? .  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


  6   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## galinaarictova

.      11      129-  21.11.1996        ..    11    6  2011 . N 402- "  ,     ( .    ).

----------


## galinaarictova

> 6   ?


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:        - 402....  :Smilie:

----------


## Afrik

> .      11      129-  21.11.1996      ..


          .    ,      ,     ,     ( ,   ).       ,   .       6/01,

----------

> - 402....


 ...  :Smilie: 

 : "    01/01/13?"

----------

> .    ,      ,     ,     ( ,   ).


    -  .

----------


## galinaarictova

> .    ,      ,     ,     ( ,   ).


   -   ,       .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ... 
> 
>  : "    01/01/13?"


             .  :Embarrassment:   :Smilie: 
 - !  :yes:   -     -       !  :Smilie:   :Redface:

----------

> - !


...
  -     ? , .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ...
>   -     ? , .


---  :Embarrassment:    - 402     :Redface:             ,      13  2003 . 91. 
      ,      ,         ,            ?       -402        " ",    ? 
 ,   -    . :Smilie:     "  " (    ,   ,      ..)  :Smilie:    .  :Smilie:    ...    .

----------

> ...    .


      -   01/01/13           .
,    .

----------


## galinaarictova

> -   01/01/13           .


    ?  :Redface:     ,    -402       ,    .   ?    -        -  ?  :Smilie:  
  ...  :Redface:   402       ,       ,             .  ?  :Redface:

----------

> ?     ,    -402       ,    .   ?


 .   ?
 ,   ,              .
  :
-    06.12.2011 N 402- "  "
-    23.11.2009 N 261- (.  25.12.2012) "                "
-    .






> -        -  ?


    . -          ?





> ...   402       ,


.     ,   .  (,           )   -   .        .





> ,             .  ?


   3 .  -  .
   ?   : _"2.       ,       ,    ."_

**       , ,         ,    .

----------


## galinaarictova

> .   ?
>    ,              .


  :Smilie: 




> ,


..      ,   -403,    .     1 , .    . 
(              :
1- :       ;
2- :  ()        ;
3- :  , , ,   ;
4- :       .)




> .       ,       ,    ."






> 3 .  -  .


   .  :Smilie: ))      .

----------

> ..      ,   -403,    .     1 , .    . 
> (              :
> 1- :       ;
> 2- :  ()        ;


  !    (  2, ,  )   .  ""     3   .






> . ))      .


,    ;  " " -   . 
     .

----------


## YUM

> !    (  2, ,  )   .  ""     3   .
> ....


,    " "          - "",       .  ...  .     ""    . 
PS.  ""  ""              ... ""    ... :Frown:

----------


## galinaarictova

> !    (  2, ,  )   .  ""     3   .


  ,            :Smilie:  



> -403,    .    *1 , .   .*


 .  .

----------


## galinaarictova

> " "        - "",       .


      -402,       " ",     ,  *           .*  ,              ,  ,          .           .      ,  ,                   .
          :

      (    ,       ,       ,  ,     )
      (         .);
         (        ,        );
       (      ,      -       ,    ).

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,    ."


 ,    ,              402.  ,    ,         ,        ,   ,       : 
-   6  2011  N 402- "  "
(  1  2013 )
-    27  2010  N 208- "   "
   	 25.02.2011 N 107 	     25  2011 . N 107 "                    "
-      25.11.2011 N 160 "                 ",  "  ",      .
    - ?  :Frown:     ,   ,      6.    .           ,    ,    .    ,    	 21.11.1996 N 129-  ,               .      ?   " "       ??

----------


## Afrik

> " "       ??


,  !




> -  .


  30  
          ,    ,         ,  .... 
    .

----------


## galinaarictova

> 30


.. ...  :Redface:      ...   :Embarrassment:     " **  ",        ...         ..   ?     ?

----------


## Afrik

> ?     ?


.     -     .  , ,        402-,  ,

----------


## galinaarictova

> .     -     .  , ,        402-,  ,


,    .  :Greeting:                  ?  :Redface:  ..     402 .9           ,            . ?

----------


## YUM

> ,    .                  ?  ..     402 .9           ,            . ?


 .
  ,   ,               .        , , -,       .
 ,          ,        .   , ,      >15     ,     ! 
 "  1,2"        ,     ,      ,   - "".  ,        .... ,      ? 
  " " ,        "-" . ..           ,    .      ,        . " ",             ,     :Big Grin: 
 ,     ,           .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## galinaarictova

*YUM*,     .       .  :Smilie: 




> ,    ,


 - ,  -   :Wink:   :Redface: 
 "  ,  - ,  - ".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Afrik

> " " ,       "-" . ..


 - ,  -

----------

> ,  !
> 
> 
>   30  
>           ,    ,         ,  ....


...                  ."
.     "    1 () - .   16.07.2012 N 385-

----------


## YUM

> - ,  -


    .
- ,     ,    (!) .  ,    .      "",  ,          -  !
    ,     10%  0%  .  ,  ""   ,    ,     .    .
  "  ".    ,     ,     ,     . :Wink: 
,      ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> "  ".    ,     ,     ,    .


*YUM*,                 " ". :Redface: 
(    ,  , -   ,  ,    ,  : " ,     ,   ?"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,     ,


,    ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


,

----------


## Afrik

> - ,     ,    (!) .  ,    .     "",  ,          -  !
>     ,     10%  0% .


      .       .      ,           ?  ,        ,   ,      ,      (  ..).        ,    ,       .        ,  ,   ,   ,     .
    ,   ,           .

----------


## Afrik

> ...                  ."
> .     "    1 () - .   16.07.2012 N 385-


 ,      .     ,      .     - 373-, 383-.          .   ,

----------


## OlgaK

:
_ ,  ,   01.01.13    ,  : "  -12.   ....",   ,  "    ......."         .       ,   ._

  -  .
         .
 1   .

 ?

----------


## mvf

- http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/370_06.htm.    ?    ,  - - .

----------


## OlgaK

> 


   ... :yes:

----------


## -

:   ,        ,         .

----------


## YUM

> ...


    ! 
            ().
 , ?  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> , ?


      2013 .   :

_        ,       ,   _

----------


## YUM

> 2013 .   :
> 
> _        ,       ,   _


 .
  ,         .      /   ,   .       . 
  ( ,  ),       ...     ! 
  "" -2 ,      ,       ,     ... :Frown:

----------

2013.,   31.12.12.       .     1996.  )

----------


## mvf

.

----------

,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ? :Wow:

----------


## gnews

**, 
        .

----------

-   )

----------


## .

"" ))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "" ))


       .   -    -  / (   :Embarrassment: ),           . -       ,       .
 .  :Big Grin:

----------


## galinaarictova

> "" ))


    ..             :Redface:      ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


    ...   .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ...   .


 ..   ,   :yes:       ...  :Smilie:

----------


## gnews

> ...   .


 :yes:

----------


## saigak

> ,


            , ,            ?    .... :Wink:

----------


## galinaarictova

> , ,            ?    ..


      ..  ,  .. (    )     ..  :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> 


   ? :Stick Out Tongue: 
    / ,   / . :Wink:

----------


## olga-osina

-       ?

----------


## posting

,     :
  / 






?  ?

----------


## -2

> .   - ...


...     :   90-   (  ,   ???)     :   ( %%)   .  .    :        ...  3  4     ,               : "  .       !              !"   - ...          :Wow:          .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ..

> !"


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## svetuochek

> !"


            13% :Wow:

----------


## gnews

:Lupa:  :Lupa:  :Lupa:  :Lupa:  :Lupa:  :Lupa: 


> 


 :Wow:

----------


## -2

> 13%


  , ,  42%    ...          :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 42%    ...


,    .

----------


## mirka

, .   : 1.       ,            (, ,   ..),         , ?
2.      :    ...?

----------


## 5

1.    .
2.  ,      .     1  Ѩ!

----------


## mirka

> - http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/370_06.htm.    ?    ,  - - .


,     ,    ,     ?          -   ?    ,           ,   ,  ,   .

----------


## 5

> ,           ,   ,  ,   .


1   .   8-,     -  -  .      .

----------


## mvf

> ?


,             402-.

----------


## echinaceabel

> 402-.


  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


   -  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 :Wow:

----------


## mirka

*mvf*,   , ? 
     ,         .       (    )    - ?

----------


## mvf

> mvf,   , ?


_3)   ,  ; 
4)    ;_




> ...  ... ?


.    .

----------


## olga-osina

- "  ,  " -     ?
    ?

----------


## 5

> .


     ,    ,     - "",   -  ,   ,  .  ,    ,        .

----------


## mvf

> 


        .

----------


## olga-osina

: " " -   ( )  ..
  -         , . . ,  ?

----------


## mvf

> , . . ,  ?


  ,      ?   , ?  ?  ?   ...

----------


## olga-osina

"  " -   .    ...
    -   
 ,      ,      ,

----------


## svetuochek

, - :   "   "".
 :Embarrassment:   ? ,  ,  , :     .     , , ,     ..... 
  ? :EEK!:

----------


## olga-osina

,       ?

----------


## svetuochek

> ,       ?


    ,    ,   ?

----------


## 5

> ,       ?


,       .

----------


## svetuochek

> ,       .


  ,      ,     ,      ?

----------


## 5

,      .    ."",     "".   ,                  ,     ,   .

----------


## 5

,  3-  ."".
  : "  ,     ,  . , ,        ,         . ,    ,       -12 (3)."

----------


## svetuochek

,     .  :Embarrassment:  
  ,         . 9  402-,  .... -,   mvf,    -12   ..... 
,    ....
, ,        ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 5

,         ?       :Wink:

----------


## mirka

*5*,     ,

----------

> ,       ?


        " "    .  " ".
    ,  ,  ?     /?
          "" .    ,   .      .    .   .. .
         .

----------


## echinaceabel

:Wow:

----------


## Afrik

> ,     .  
>   ,         . 9  402-,  .... -,   mvf,    -12   .....


      -12?    ,  !     ,    .    -12    ,          .          .     .    -   .        .           .

----------


## Afrik

> 3)   ,  ;
> 4)    ;


          )))  -12   ? .    -   .     (    ).
    -    ,     ( )    ().    .    .            
_[censored]_
     ,       ,  .      ,       .

----------


## .

*Afrik*,   !   .  ,     ,   -

----------


## Afrik

> *Afrik*,   !   .  ,     ,   -


  -  ,    .   ,          ,   (. 22),     .     ,     .      .

----------


## .

*Afrik*, ,   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Afrik

> *Afrik*, ,   ,


      -  )))   ,  -        ,      ,       )))   ,     :Smilie:    - ,   . ,       ,       .
   .
    ,            .    ,    .      ,      . ,  ,        ,    ,      ? ,  ,     -         ?   .       ?

----------


## b-consalt

*Afrik*,  ,               .  ...

----------


## Afrik

!

----------


## Andyko

> )))  -12   ? .    -   .     (    ).


      ?

----------


## svetuochek

129-  402-     :
129-:
)  ;
)   ;
)*  ,     ;
)   ;*
)        ;
)   ,         ;
)    ;

402-:
1)  ;
2)   ;
3) *  ,  ;
4)    ;*
5)    ()         ;
6)    (),  () ,    ()    ,     (),  ()     ;
7)  ,   6  ,         ,     .

,      129-       ,       ,  .     ,          .       -      .  -    .

----------


## Veisuta

:
. 3
8) **  - , , ,         *  ,      ()  * ;

:

 5.   

     :
1) ** ;

:

 9.   

1.  **  ** .



 10.   

1. ,  ** ,         .

   :                  ?    ,    ?

----------


## Afrik

> ,      129-       ,       ,  .     ,          .       -


-    )))     .  ,           ( ,  /  ..).    . *svetuochek*,   ,   ,       -        .  , ,   ,      ,       -   ?

----------


## Afrik

> ?


  ,   .    ,     119, . 44 -  ,     ,     ()   ...    ..., . 49  ..
    -  - ,     .  ,  .      .
  -     ,       .    ,     ,   ,          ,      ?

----------


## mirka

, , -        2013 .  ( )   ?      " "?       ? ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> -        2013 .







> ,      ?


 .      



> 


  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


.

----------


## 5

> .

----------


## Gennadii

!  ,   3      ..     ?
    :
_*5.       ()             ,      () , .
_
      1.03.2012      01.03.13 ?    "" ?

     ,     ?       " " (((
 !

----------


## ..

> "" ?


 .



> ,     ?


   ?  ?

----------

> 1.03.2012      01.03.13 ?    "" ?


    ?  ,     .

----------


## mvf

> ,     .


  " "?

----------

> " "?


  2012 .

----------


## mvf

-   " ".

----------


## Gennadii

> .
> 
>    ?  ?


 -  !

**,   ? ? ??     ??

----------


## ..

*Gennadii*,        ,    ""   .

----------


## Gennadii

> *Gennadii*,        ,    ""   .


!
   ? ,      !

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## ..

> 


-?

----------


## .

> 1.03.2012      01.03.13 ?


   ,     2012   ,      1  2013 .    ,   ,

----------


## Gennadii

> ,     2012   ,      1  2013 .    ,   ,


   1 ..      )

----------


## saigak

> 1 .


     .    2013

----------


## Gennadii

> .    2013


!

----------


## Afrik

> , , -        2013 .  ( )   ?      " "?       ? ,      ?


    10        .      ,    ,     ,      .

----------


## 5

""  5   ,  "      ",             -  .

----------


## Afrik

> ,  "      "


    ,     .  , ,   .      ,  .   ,         (   ),    ?

----------


## 5

> ,     .  , ,   .      ,  .   ,         (   ),    ?


  ,   ,     ?      ,   -  ?
 ,         ,         !

----------


## saigak

> ,     .  , ,   .      ,


      .....

----------


## Afrik

> .....


 -     ,    .

----------


## 5

:
" :  2013         .  ,           .
  :    ,           ,   ,     .

  ,    
    ,     .       -  ,     .  ,         (.  ).  ,  ,   ,  ,  ,  ,      . . (. 2 . 9    06.12.11  402-).   ,       ,        .

        - ,       ,    .   ,   ,         ,        .    ,     ,   ,   ,      .         ,     .      ."

----------

! , ,        ( )   .3  7  402 (   .   ,      ) ?         ...     :     .  ,   ,          -       ., .. ?      ,  .  ,    ,           .  ?

----------


## YUM

> ! , ,        ( )   .3  7  402 (   .   ,      ) ?         ...     :     .  ,   ,          -       ., .. ?      ,  .  ,    ,           .  ?


     :      "" ?      ? 
 ,  ,  402-   ""   .     ... , -   . .    ,  ,   ...  .      .   : , , ,    ... ,  ... 
.. ""      .
  ,  ,       .           ,      .    , ""  ""     .       - ,   ,  ,   .

----------

> :      "" ?      ?


,   :          402,    "   ". :-)
 ,         (  )    1  2013     1  2013.,        ?         (    ,  ,  , ..      ).

----------


## -

, !       .   18     ,     ,   ....      - ?     , ..     2012?    ?

----------


## mvf

. -13.19.

----------


## -

> . -13.19.


  , ,   .    -    ,   -       .         .         ?  ....  ,   .

----------

> . -13.19.


       129-:


> 15.      
> 
> 1.  ,   ,  ,     ........          .

----------


## saigak

> ?


 




> ,   .


 - ?

----------

,             1  2,       60 .     ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

> .


    ?

----------


## saigak

...

----------

> ...


 ?

----------


## saigak

.      ....

----------


## olga_a50

1 ?

----------

-

----------


## Larky

> ,     .


       ...  :Smilie:                ,       ,       "",   ...       ,    -  ...  :Smilie:

----------

, ,       1  2013 ?        ,   .      ...
    "  "     ,     ,       . ,       ,    ,         (. 4 . 13  N 402-).        ...... . 1 . 30  N 402-   1  2013 .    4/99, . 48         ,       ,       .  ,             N 402-       ,       ..

----------


## mvf

. ""  "" -   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Server56

> !


  -?

----------


## mvf

?   !

----------


## b-consalt

-        ?

----------

> -        ?


 .

----------


## Server56

- ,    ?
-  ? ()

----------

:Smilie:

----------

,         .

----------


## mvf

:
   .
.

----------

?          ,         ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


   - .

----------

> ,         ?


  - ?

----------

> - ?


   ?   ?

----------

...
   .
  ,  ?
             .

----------

1  2013        06.12.11  402-    ( -   402-)   (     )                       (. 3 . 7   402-).       .     ?           ?           ,       ,          ? ???

----------

. 15.11  , . 120  , . 159.1  .

----------

?       ?

----------

> ?       ?


       ?

----------


## Leyla_24



----------


## Leyla_24

> -        ?


 .     .         ...

----------

01.09.2013 .  .10  "  "   
"  , **  () ,  ** ,   ()    ** .          . 30.03.2014  ???   ?

----------

> 01.09.2013 .  .10  "  "   
> "  , **  () ,  ** ,   ()    ** .          . 30.03.2014  ???   ?


  - ,    .

----------

